# Aquarium Photography Tips?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

your equipments have a lot to do with a good picture.

What do you have? Are you willing to buy?

And also photography sense like good lighting and good focus are important. There are a few threads on this topic you can search for.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

This has helped a lot of people...

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx

jB


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

Jason Baliban said:


> This has helped a lot of people...
> 
> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_PhotographyPointAndShoot.aspx
> 
> jB



good article


----------



## atiretoo (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll second that - nice work Jason!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

Another thing I have notice with aquarium glass is that it's usually pretty poor quality. Staying perpendicular to the surface of the glass will yield the sharpest possible picture.


----------



## henkychif (Sep 22, 2009)

The big problem is lighting. If you slow down your shutter speed, any fish movement gets blurred. If you open the aperature all the way, you lose your depth of focus. If you increase the ISO too much, the image quality suffers from something called "noise". One of the posts asked what equipment you had. Having a camera that stops all the way to f2.0 will help you (that's a really wide opening that lets in a maxumum amount of light). One thing I would do is borrow a light from another tank to double the amount of light. I have also heard of a professional photographer that puts a remote flash into a plastic pag and drops it right into the water. The next big problem is focusing. On my camera, the auto-focus seems to get confused by the glass, so I have to use manual focus. Finally, most fish are camera shy and will swim away from the camera. Despite those problems, I am amazed at how many great fish pictures get taken. Plants are easier - they don't move around too much!


----------



## koop (Sep 18, 2009)

Turn off the filter to stop water, bubble, and plant movement.


----------



## WarDaddy (Sep 27, 2009)

Turn off all the other lights in the room. That way there is no reflections on the glass.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That artical is great! Really learned alot. I have a Nikon Coolpix camera, but I am not wikking to get a better one. I would much rather get riparium stuff to make my tank worth a good picture!

Thanks again,
Jake


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I found that the best way to go from low quality pics to something slightly better with your point and shoot is to use a tripod. They're not too expensive or anything, and they reduce a lot of the blur that is associated with low quality pictures. Also, play with the settings. Different settings will yield different quality pics. Finally, get a good program like photoshop (GIMP is a free version). This will allow you to take that picture that is good quality, but too dark or shaded, or whatever, and morph it into a beautiful photograph (probably not DSLR quality, but close enough for us fools to not complain)


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Found this awhile ago... might be of some use.

http://en.iaplc.com/howto/?utm_source=APC&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=APC_Sponsorship


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

turn off the filter, and angle gamera at a slight downward angle. if you have an flash that you can take off the camera put it above the tank and pop the flash you will get enough light and a fast enough shutter speed that you dont get any blur..


F


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here are a couple links from MR hope they can help

http://www.michiganreefers.com/forums/photography/62830-juniors-aquatic-photography-how.html

http://www.michiganreefers.com/forums/photography/77210-post-processing-how.html


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Very interesting stuff. I never thought about turning the filter off first, maybe the co2 mist to. :icon_conf


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

cant hurt


----------

